

‘Domains by Proxy’ Hands Over Personal Details of “Pirate” Site Owner - svenkatesh
http://torrentfreak.com/domains-proxy-hands-personal-details-pirate-site-owner-140307/

======
aroch

        The domain privacy service, which is owned by GoDaddy founder Bob Parsons
    

There's your problem

